# Apple Canada Email



## jrtech (Sep 24, 2002)

Does anyone have an email address for the customer care section of Apple Canada. I was dealing with a rep, got their phone number and forgot to get an email address. And now my schedule at work just results in a game of phone tag, so I thought I would try this.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I don't think they have customer care email addresses at Apple. Just contact via phone. I could be wrong though.


----------



## jrtech (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks ehMax, I was hoping, will get a call off to them again first thing monday AM.


----------

